

ItsTrending.com - How they use Facebook Like and Embedly - arthurgibson
http://blog.embed.ly/itstrendingcom-how-they-use-embedly

======
schlichtm
Let me know if you have general comments on ItsTrending.com

------
budu3
Great idea. I just wasted a good 30 minutes on the site. I wish you guys all
the best.

------
jfarmer
Just for completeness' sake, there is also <http://likebutton.me>

I'm not sure which has more traffic, but likebutton.me has been shared on FB
about 20x more.

